# Shark fishing Surfside jetties, how to?



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I understand that there is a walk way on the surfside jetties, and it is 
has lights at night. How far down is the best skark fishing. And whitch side 
of the jettie is best. I have 10ft one pice surf casting rods, and casting reels that hold 350 yards of 30lb test. Also will my pvc rod holdes work 
out there like on the beach? 

Tracy


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Jetties have no lights... depends on what your fishing for but I'd say either side would be good. Your set up sounds fine as far as rod and reel capacity, and about the pvc, theres a certain distance you get to out there where you no longer need them due to the rocks being at such an angel you cant get down there from the sidewalk, but I would say the further the better. There is part of a hand rail that you can lean rods up against close to the end. Never been after sharks on those jetties but if you bring some crabs you can land some monster blackies....


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

want2b
I've only fished there once, and it was for Black Drum, but we, my Buddy and I
lost every leader we had [12 to 15] on snags about 2/3's the way out on the 
gulf side! Maybe some of the guys can tell you where to fish or better define
where NOT to fish!!!
Jackie


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

If you want to catch and release then Jetties are a bad idea because of the damage they can cause to the sharks.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I will stick to the beachs


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

You cva


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

You can catch small sharks from the jetty with no problems.
Go out as far as you can and fish the channel side.
The gulf side is fine also, just make sure you can cast at least 30-40 yards out, when you reel in just get it up quick.
If you are bringing a buddy you can just chunk a big bait over in the channel side, be ready though, there a BIG sharks out there, a release is not impossible if you have a partner.
be ready to harvest one just in case.
Closer to the end and 30-40 yards out on the gulf side there are some "holes that are rock free, just takes a little time ti find them.
PVC will work fine also.
Good luck
SEE YA!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

When fishing around the rocks a fast reel is a major plus. 4 to 1 or so. Another thing that will greatly minimize leader loss is a little device called a lead lift made by Breakaway. I do quite a bit of fishing at the dike in TexasCity. Using the lead lift your cast to hang up ratio will go way, way down.


----------

